# Netzwerk-Konfiguration auslesen und drucken/mailen



## Hektik (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich muss einen Rechner netzwerktechnisch so vorkonfigurieren, dass er in einem bestehenden Netzwerk ohne weitere Anpassungen integriert werden kann.

Daher möchte ich (am liebsten) eine batchdatei oder ähnliches per Mail an den Kunden schicken, dieser soll die Datei ausführen und anschließend die Möglichkeit haben, mir das LOG zukommen zu lassen.


An Daten brauche ich mindestens:
- eine IP eines beliebigen Rechners des Netzwerkes
- Gateway IP
- Domain bzw. Arbeitsgruppe
- brauch ich noch was? ^^



Ist sowas möglich und wenn ja wie? Gibt es vielleicht auch Tools in der Richtung?


----------



## merzi86 (23. Oktober 2007)

Am einfachsten ist wenn du ipconfig /all nutzt gibt konfiguration aller Netzwerkgeräte an einen Rechner fest. Die musst du dann nurnoch weiterleiten an eine Datei die dein Kunde per E-Mail senden kann bzw sollte.


```
ipconfig /all > c:\log.txt
```

Weiss nur nicht ob das jeden deiner Kunden gefallen wird.
Zur Domain das wird dir eigentlich weniger was nützen, da du dich an dieser bestimmt nicht Anmelden kannst oder?

Und du hast den DNS-Server vergessen.


----------



## Hektik (23. Oktober 2007)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Am einfachsten ist wenn du ipconfig /all nutzt gibt konfiguration aller Netzwerkgeräte an einen Rechner fest. Die musst du dann nurnoch weiterleiten an eine Datei die dein Kunde per E-Mail senden kann bzw sollte.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




PERFEKT! Man, das ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin ^^


----------



## merzi86 (23. Oktober 2007)

Manchmal ist man wie vernagelt und kommt nicht auf das einfachste.


----------

